# Thursday's Red Drum Report



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Had Charlie and his good friend Roger for a full day trip that turned into a half day due to conditions. We still whipped em in the short time we had and a great time was had by all.















































Doubled up.































.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Blakster, I dont have a hard time sayn I think you have them Drummies down to a fine art.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That looks like a load of fun. Perty werk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work Capt. Blake !


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

awww man reeeal nice! where were these caught? in the bay??


----------

